# Need for speed Undercover problem



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/need-for-speed-undercover-wont-start-319656.html

I keep opening the game but it keeps giving me a message saying, your game has stopped working for some reason.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey and welcome to TSF.


When does it give you the message? Right when you open up the start up?


----------



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

Yes, then I get a 25 color screen * and I only see like 1 forth of my screen and a command promt windows for NFS UnderCover opens , nothing can be typed in, then when the screen turns black, it automatically stops working ! 

Oh and it says A problem has caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close and notify if there is solution. So far no solution.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Alright I need you to find your system specs. You can find it by using system spec found in my sig. Post your Motherboard, CPU,amount of RAM,GPU, and PSU. You can find your PSU by opening up the side of your computer and it should be the box in the back of your computer.


Forgot to include what we need on the PSU.

We need the:

Make
Model
Wattage
Amps on 12vrail(s)
Amount of 12vrail(s)


----------



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

Ummm well I really can't do that but I can give you the info of what my computer gives.

Manufacture - Dell
Model - Inspiron 545
Processor - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad
CPU - Q8200 @ 2.33GHz 2.33 GHz
Memory - 8.00 GB
System Type - 64-bit Operating System


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Did you happen to get your PSU?


----------



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

Do I have to really open up my computers outer shell and look for it ?

Is there any way I can find out by going through files and programs ?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

No your PSU can only be found by opening up the side of your case.


----------



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

yea dude I tried, it's like no where to be found , but can't you just say it was a in general amount. I mean this Insporin is new to me , I don't know nothing about THIS computer.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks like this and this is vital that we have this info.


----------



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

So you want to know the input and output volt amount or what , I got like 500 different things written in this sticker.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

We need:

Make
Model
Wattage


----------



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

Ok ummm

Make -I think this is it, Delta Electronics 
Model - DPS-300 AB-24 B REV
Walts - Ummm is this what you're looking for ?
300w or this
Input 100/120v 200/240v

Does this help ?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it is your PSU. Although I'm not certain let me see if anyone else can provide some help.

EDIT: Your GPU is on the borderline with your PSU. It requires a 300w or greater PSU. You are probably going to need to upgrade your PSU no matter what as it could cause damage to your system hardware. What would be your budget?


----------



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

...........................................


----------



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

Ok yea dude, ummm so like what would be the most cheapest and most effective .... ummm thing that you speak of would cost me ? Like do you know any ?

( don't worry about my budget )


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=corsair_power_supply-_-17-139-005-_-Product 

This is a good PSU and leaves room for upgrade in the future.


----------



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

So you can ensure that this ...... thing a magic help me get my computer to run any video game....... even Need For Speed UC ?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well not every single game. You will need a new GPU but the PSU should fix the problem with Undercover.

Before you go and buy it, let me just confirm it with another member.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey,

I have had a look and I think the new PSU may solve your problem.

However, there is still a small posibility that your GPU had already been damaged so if the new PSU does not sort it, that is probably the cause.

What I would recommend you do, is to get the PSU reguardless as that PSU isn't very good but Corsair is the best brand there is. If the problem is still there, you could try a "reflow" of the card (or return it if possible).

Should that however not work, you may need a new GPU aswell as a PSU but we will tackle that if it arises.

Cheers,
Redeye3323

P.S. Solid advice from Elvenleader3, that PSU is a bargain mate


----------



## American Gun (May 1, 2010)

Thank you so much , I already bought the PSU Box. I hope this works.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

When using System Spec, did you happen to find out what your GPU is?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Look for display adapter in system spec.

Also try patching your game, I think this patch is the correct one:
http://www.bigdownload.com/games/ne...pc/need-for-speed-undercover-v10118-patch-us/


----------

